
Show HN: NativeConnect for Mac – Desktop Client for App Store Connect - stream
https://nativeconnect.app/
======
schappim
Is this calling private APIs? I hope Apple embraces NativeConnect (like it did
with Test Flight^) instead of sending you a cease and desist!

^ I don’t believe that Test Flight used private APIs

~~~
stream
Thanks for kind wishes. That’s correct, NativeConnect uses Private API,
similarly to Fastlane and all other tools for ASO. Let’s hope for the next
WWDC, maybe Apple makes them public.

As far as I remember, TestFlight in 2010 used both yours and their own
enterprise certificate to sign apps with Apple and distribute them for public.
Not sure however, sorry

~~~
JimDabell
That's not correct; they used ad hoc signing. They collected UDIDs with a
configuration profile served over the web. I think enterprise was also an
option, but it wasn't the only one – most organisations used ad hoc.

~~~
stream
Right, AdHoc! Thanks Jim :)

------
leadingthenet
I have no clue what this does, but I love this app for bucking the trend of
native apps going web-based. More of this, please!

Also, it looks very nice and Cocoa-y.

~~~
toyg
The original press release from last year explains it:
[https://nativeconnect.app/releases/announcement/](https://nativeconnect.app/releases/announcement/)

------
emkaka
Finally! Great work!

~~~
stream
Thanks a lot!

